# Wife Just Left Me....



## GMO (Feb 13, 2012)

....found out I was using steroids.  Packed up her shit and took my daughters with her.  I am pissed, but also saddened by these recent events


FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## gixxermaniak (Feb 13, 2012)

Take it easy brother focus on the kids figure them out and Fuck her

*getting swole*


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

Holy shit man! Are you serious? I thought she knew? 

Hope everything works out for you boss. Focus on the family.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 13, 2012)

WTF??? Thats crazy bro obviously she doesnt know whats up!


----------



## 258884 (Feb 13, 2012)

G--Hoping it works out for you and your family.

Be patient in the upcoming days.....be patient.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that!  Hope things work out well for you.


----------



## dgp (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear this.  My wife left me about 3 year back.  I thought it was the end of my life, but it was only the beginning.  It was the best thing that ever happened.   The bitch fucked up and I got my daughter.  Make sure she can’t prove gear use!!!  If she files and the two of you go to court she can say you use, but it don’t mean dick.  If she can’t prove it.   I guess, what I am saying is, you never know what the future will bring you.  Keep your head up.


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn man that's crazy, give her some time though and see if she's willing to talk about it with you at least. Hopefully she just doesn't know how to deal with the situation and if you explain it to her a bit she'll forgive you. Either way bro hope everything works out for you


----------



## kboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Quit pining for a while, give you body a break, get your family back which is the most important and then figure out how to be more discreet with your AAS. family first. God bless you Brother and be strong.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

That's sad news.
You were still the same guy, regardless, so I think it was a knee jerk reaction on her part.

I hope it all works out.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow... Very sorry to hear this! I agree with Digi...

Give her time to cool down. She is going to give you a chance to explain things. Don't be alarmed if she speaks to others and reveals things. Remember that for her this is at least partly about you keeping a big secret from her. Trust issues, and the "what else has he been keeping secret from me" type things. Don't allow yourself to become frustrated when trying to explain your side of it. Keep to being calm, humble, empathetic, and steadfast in your resolve to get past this together. 

Best wishes to you both!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn brother... I hope it all works itself out.  Keep your head up.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO,

I am so sorry to hear this, I know how much your girls mean to you. Focus on them as stated above, do what you need to do. Everyone here has your back Brother, I'm here if you need to vent or just have someone to talk to.

Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Feb 13, 2012)

I literally said "what the fuck!?" when I read this on the front page. 

If your mind wasn't already fucked from the diet your currently on, now this..

I guess this is where you prove to yourself how much strong will you really have. Your a good guy GMO, you've helped me and numerous other members too. I dont have any doubts you'll get through this in a positive way. And remember, you have tons of guys here who got your back, including me. Stay strong my friend.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that GMO, hopefully she'll come around and realize she's freaking over nothing.


----------



## GMO (Feb 13, 2012)

DAMN!  Thanks for all the words of encouragement.  Things have been shitty between the wife and I for many weeks, so honestly at this point, I could give two shits about her.  It's my kids that I worry about the most.  Especially my 12 year-old, she is daddy's little girl and idolizes me.


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

Be smart.  She will use everything against you.  I would call ADAM or FRED or some other group for guys in a divorce and get advice.  good luck.


----------



## independent (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO, I am very sad to hear this which I dont wish on anyone. What is the whole story though? Did steroids cause a problem in your marriage in the past? Women are very strange when it comes to steroid usage, Ive been there.


Edit, just saw your post above mine.


----------



## patricio (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. I hope You can work things out with her. It's always better for the kids to have their parents together, especially at such  a sensitive age


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn bro, that sucks.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, pretty shocking post bro. I know your situation has got to be tough man damn.

You seem like you have got your shit together though so I really dont know what advice I can give you other than try and stay calm and collected throughout this ordeal/process.

Things will definitely be ok at some point, may take some time, good luck man.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 13, 2012)

Definitely get some legal advice asap.  The courts are geared towards woman so you'll have to fight hard to win them over if it comes down to a child custody case.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 13, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Definitely get some legal advice asap. The courts are geared towards woman so you'll have to fight hard to win them over if it comes down to a child custody case.


 
This ^^^^

I really hope that you can work it all out though man and not have to take it this far.


----------



## bigrene (Feb 13, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Be smart.  She will use everything against you.  I would call ADAM or FRED or some other group for guys in a divorce and get advice.  good luck.



This^^^^^^ plus ignorant and vindictive I suspect, good luck.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO,
Sorry to hear brother.  Your passion and love for your kids will carry you through this and bring you out on top.  Take care, and we are all here for support buddy.  Take it ez...

I know there is paper work you can get from the courthouse.  It's kind of long, but if you fill it out and turn it in, if she tries to leave the state with your kids it would be considered child abduction even if she is your wife.  Pretty extreme, but just incase...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 13, 2012)

Women are geared towards Knee jerk reactions. If there are not other underlying things going on in your marriage then she will probelby cool down and this can be discussed and worked out. But I hope for the best for you and the family. Just remember keep your cool. No "roid rage" or she will definitly use that against you. Good Luck!!


----------



## crazyotter (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that bro. Hope everything works out.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry GMO!


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 13, 2012)

Dont know your situation but could it be that your wife is just upset that you didn't tell her before this?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 13, 2012)

Dam bro I feel you am sorry do for young ones they need their dad !!


----------



## GMO (Feb 13, 2012)

No, she is just totally against drugs of any kind.  Especially illegal ones...she doesn't want to be in a house where their are illegal drugs.  I'm pretty much done with her anyway.  Time to find a gal that will support my juice.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 13, 2012)

Man this is terrible news. I have been through a divorce and know how it can hurt.
You have gotten a lot of good comments from people who obviously care about you.
Just be cool and by all means if you havent already gotten rid of things around the house do it now. 
She obviously will tell everyone and maybe even LE.
Woman tend to blame every little argument on usage and then they get their following of believers to go along with it and flame the fire.
My heart goes out to ya bro.


----------



## swollen (Feb 13, 2012)

wow bro., I honestly don't know what to say... I'm sorry this happen to you. Me and wife separated about 2 yrs. ago, but I saw it comin', I kinda know what ur goin' thru & i can say that if both are really in love, u shouldn't have much to worry about- y'all will be able to work thru it in y'all's own way. 

Hate to hear when anyone goes through this...sorry..


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Be smart.  She will use everything against you.  I would call ADAM or FRED or some other group for guys in a divorce and get advice.  good luck.


My friend called one of those "attorney for men" deals, I think it was ADAM. They wanted a TON of money up front, just for consultation.


----------



## MULCH63 (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO said:


> No, she is just totally against drugs of any kind. Especially illegal ones...she doesn't want to be in a house where their are illegal drugs. I'm pretty much done with her anyway. Time to find a gal that will support my juice.


 
How many years married? Do you really feel this way about the wife. I mean you married her. Sure it isn't worth restoration?


----------



## bundle (Feb 13, 2012)

that sucks, sorry bro, if u are done w/her get everything outof the house while any legals , cause if she drops a dime , I mean Clean up your house of everything, even scraps of paper w/ anything that could b used against u


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

hide your computer. clear everything out.

Sometime marriages fall apart. People grow apart over time.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this brother. Keep your head up and protect yourself first. Maybe she will come around, I have been through two splits in marriage. Woman are funny creatures. Give her some time and see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 13, 2012)

bundle said:


> that sucks, sorry bro, if u are done w/her get everything outof the house while any legals , cause if she drops a dime , I mean Clean up your house of everything, even scraps of paper w/ anything that could b used against u


Agreed....Even if they say they wont,their friends and lawyer will turn them into a go for the throat bitch.Especially custody shit.I know everyones case is diff. but I would think you should be ready.
Wow,to break up a family over juice?Thats fucked. I wish you the best.


----------



## fireazm (Feb 13, 2012)

sorry bro


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO said:


> No, she is just totally against drugs of any kind. Especially illegal ones...she doesn't want to be in a house where their are illegal drugs. I'm pretty much done with her anyway. Time to find a gal that will support my juice.


 You need to focus on protecting yourself legally.  This is no different, so far as the law is concerned, than if she found a suitcase full of cocaine in the closet.  She WILL use this against you however she can to gain an advantage.  Please protect yourself in every way you can.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just out of curiousty, was it your push to 6% bf that got her into slueth mode, or did you leave something out to be found?


----------



## Dath (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear this GMO, the kids are the ones that feel the long term effects the most.
In a similar situation myself, I suggest airing on the side of caution and protecting yourself quietly by contacting a lawyer and understanding your rights especially with regards to the kids, that'll phuck you up most of all should "games" begin to get played.
Your both pissed off right now, BUT there's obviously something that kept you together this long, and depending on the situation worth fighting for at least once.
Marriage is a lot of work and IMO not 50/50 but 100/100 in regards to effort put in in both halves. 
May everything workout as its meant to bro.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry man. Kids make decisions very hard. First thing though, get ALL the juice away from the house!

If it gets ugly, she will use it against you. Don't forget your computer and any labs, peptides, syringes, etc.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 13, 2012)

Women!?

Sorry to hear that, GMO. Hard to fathom her deciding to call it quits over juice. Yes, it's illegal but its not heroin or coke! 

Maybe it would be better if you got hooked on the legal shit, more people od and die from those every year than heroin, coke combined. 

Speaking of which, those legal drugs and alc just claimed another victim!


----------



## schroedes (Feb 13, 2012)

good luck with that one


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO said:


> ....found out I was using steroids. Packed up her shit and took my daughters with her. I am pissed, but also saddened by these recent events
> 
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!


 

really sucks that she doesnt understand


i would try to exlain the ins and outs

but  the fact is...they are illigal...and she is your partner

she should get the last say


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

Things like this make me realize it was a much better choice to tell my wife right off the bat. Honesty is the best policy. 

I know you said you're done with her, but at the least, I hope it doesn't get too messy, and she doesn't hold the kids against you. Little ones need their father in their lives as much as they need their mother. Gives them more structure and guidance.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> really sucks that she doesnt understand
> 
> 
> i would try to exlain the ins and outs
> ...



^^^^^ This

I made this same mistake many years ago. Didn't get divorced over it,  but it created a lot of problems.  All of you guys need to involve your  wives or significant others in your decision to use. 

GMO. You love your daughters.  Are you really willing to chance losing them over juice?  I think you should lay low for awhile and then try to reason with your wife.  You have the rest of your life to juice, but right now you need to get your house in order so to speak.


----------



## GMO (Feb 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Things like this make me realize it was a much better choice to tell my wife right off the bat. Honesty is the best policy.
> 
> I know you said you're done with her, but at the least, I hope it doesn't get too messy, and she doesn't hold the kids against you. Little ones need their father in their lives as much as they need their mother. Gives them more structure and guidance.



She seems to be handling things VERY civilly.  She said that she is not necessarily going to divorce me, she just needs some time apart.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2012)

if the police come in a home and arrest the husband for illegal drugs guess what the wife ALWAYS gets arrested too because right or wrong they assume the wife is in on it even if she knows nothing about it. the cops come in arrest you and strangers take temporary possession of your kids during which time you have no control over what happens to them. what's a mother going to do?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO said:


> She seems to be handling things VERY civilly.  She said that she is not necessarily going to divorce me, she just needs some time apart.



Well that's a good thing. Just give her some time and respect her wishes.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO said:


> She seems to be handling things VERY civilly.  She said that she is not necessarily going to divorce me, she just needs some time apart.



Ahhhhh, very good to hear. Just give her a little space, maybe send some flowers to her with an apology. Maybe not an apology for using, but more for not telling her.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope that your wife is a reasonable woman and doesn't pass her anger towards you onto your kids. Whatever your problems are, it's not the kids fault. I bet your kids love you very much and they shouldn't have to suffer, I hope she understand that.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO said:


> She seems to be handling things VERY civilly.  She said that she is not necessarily going to divorce me, she just needs some time apart.



Give her that time, you need it too.

I know everyone here has an opinion on what you should do, what your wife should do. And I respect all that want to help, but we all need to remember that you and her are the ones suffering through this. Support is great, but let's all make sure we keep that support positive for both parties involved.

GMO, we all love ya Bro, we want the best for you and your wife. Just know that.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2012)

^^^ Well said Anabolic


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2012)

maybe you just need to ask her to be specific about why she reacted so strongly, then go from there. i'm wondering if she was more scared than angry. scared for your health or trouble with the law... then do your best to reassure her if it's fear or wait it out if it's anger. not thinking your daughters need to see you toss their mom aside for your juice. you'd stop being the hero real fast. i'm sorry if that sounds mean but that's true.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope for the best, plan for the worst, I repeat plan for the worst. I've been down this road. You might think you know the person you're married to, you have no idea about the one your going to battle with.


----------



## redz (Feb 13, 2012)

This is why I advocate never hiding it. These are things that need to be discussed. Lets not forget you broke her trust it's more than just using steroids.


----------



## brazey (Feb 13, 2012)

Well said Anabolic. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck with the situation bro,i  hope everything turns to a better direction.


----------



## bundle (Feb 13, 2012)

Once u get the house SPOTLESS, then like she said give her time .She sounds like she is willing to work on it...good luck bro


----------



## bigdtrain (Feb 13, 2012)

so what if she says the juice or me and the kids?

this is a tough situation, bc at the same time i can she her point of not wanting her kids growing up in an enviroment where illegal drug use is going on. i am sure it would crush the kids at this point to find that out. well i wish you the best.


----------



## nby (Feb 13, 2012)

Harsh news brother, wish you all the strength for the time ahead.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats really sad to hear GMO. You seem like a great guy and i hate to see you going through this. She needs time for sure, she needs to understand that she is hurting your daughters more than anything right now. They have no clue whats going on and they need their daddy. Im sure she will come around once she gets some time to think and possibly talk to you about it. I really hope everything works out and court doesnt get brought up. Family is most important and i hope yours will come together again.


----------



## USMC (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn bro, hope everything works out. In either direction. Life goes on. GL.


----------



## cg89 (Feb 13, 2012)

at least you don't have to get her a valentines day gift.


----------



## LabpeRep (Feb 13, 2012)

sorry to hear that...


----------



## Crank (Feb 13, 2012)

you will make it bro.... this time find aa chick that is cool with it..... my wife is involved... even pins my glutes  makes shit easier. if she is that ignorant that fuck her. u sound like a pretty level headed dude so just focus and stay on the right path. and depending on the state ur in u can have ur daughters decide in court where they want to live... and if u have a job, house, and its in best interest fo the girls to stay in their school ect ect than u will get custody im sure. best of luck my brother!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey bro sorry to get in on this so late. I know how much your kids mean to you and I can't believe that she would be this irrational over some gear. I wish you the best and if I can do anything you know I got your back.


----------



## IronPotato (Feb 13, 2012)

sorry to hear of this,just try and be somewhat patient.A lot can happen in even a few days or weeks.Emotions are probably running a bit high and just let everyone simmer down a bit so to speak.

wish you the best bro


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 13, 2012)

Always tough bro, but either way you will come out stronger.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 13, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> You might think you know the person you're married to, you have no idea about the one your going to battle with.


 Quoted for truth.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO, sorry to hear this brotha..hope things work out and especially for the kids involved...

If you can handle everything in a civil manner between the both then do it or try at least, but try to keep the shit out of the courts at all cost if possible....

Good luck!


----------



## Trenjunky (Feb 13, 2012)

Call up all the expensive divorce attorneys in your area and have a consultation with them. Most reputable lawyers do consultations for free. And once you do that she can't use them because you already spoke to them.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that bro !!! Really harsh her leaving because your using Steroids my finance was pissed she would never leave because of it. Best Try to talk to her 1-1. Good luck bro !


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bro, forgive me....I just got your message.  Consider it done.  Keep cool man.



/V


----------



## collins (Feb 13, 2012)

till death do u part, not steroids. if she doesnt know much about it tell her it was vitamin B injection. or if she is willing, try to educate her on this.and talk to her about all the great athletes who also take this along with the doctors who proscribe this for people who need to heal. GOOD LUCK


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Feb 13, 2012)

This is why i love this forum, your going through some hard personal times and you have the ironmag family to fall back on for support! Hope EVERYTHING works out bro. Keep a positive attitude and YOU WILL get through it. --Ant


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn man, I'm very sorry to hear this. Hope things get better brother.


----------



## ecto (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO said:


> She seems to be handling things VERY civilly. She said that she is not necessarily going to divorce me, she just needs some time apart.


 
Make the first move to get some counseling for you both. And take some time apart. Me and my wife split apart for 2 months and went to counseling for almost a year. It will be the best thing you've ever done, if you want to try to keep Fam together. Good Luck Bro, my prayers are with ya.


----------



## patricio (Feb 13, 2012)

If I were you and wanted to get back with her, I'd tell her that this is a first time thing and that I'll never do it again. And then I'd hide my shit better.
Everyone knows I'm against steroids, but they are important to you and there's little chance you'll convince her otherwise. That's, of course , If you still want to get back together.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in a similar sounding position but more vanilla... Neither me or my wife are "happy" but we stay for our kid... Honesty sometimes I wish one of us would have a springboard situation into a major event. Not saying this is you but in a wierd dark corner of my mind type of way I'm kinda jealous. 

Just tell your daughter you love her every time you see her and things will be fine.
Ps everyone Should tell their kids how much you love them every time you see them.(tell your parents too)


----------



## Swolen22 (Feb 13, 2012)

It sounds to me like things were going well downhill before she found out about AAS,

then the fact that she found out topped it all off..

GMO, Im real sorry man.. I will be praying for you and her..

I am not married yet and honestly i am very excited to get married one day..

It's so sad that such an awesome thing can turn into a horror story..

Thank you for posting this and Im here for you..

We all can learn from this.. 

I really do not want to or feel like i have to hide anything from my wife ever

I would rather her know everything and love me fully for who I am..

In prayers brother,

Swollen


----------



## GMC1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn Bro....Hate that you and your family are going thru this, especially for your kids.
Time is your friend in this as it allows people to think with cooler heads.
I got your back bro...PM me


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 13, 2012)

???????????? Dude PM me and call me brother wtf? You know you can rely on me


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

What the hell, OSL? I wan't your number too, so I can call you!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO, if you call OSL, have him give you my number and you use it anytime you need to talk.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

I want in on this sausage fest.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I want in on this sausage fest.



Fuck yeah, lets put together a thailand hangover style trip for GMO so he can relax a little. The IML CREW TAKES OVER THAILAND!!!!


----------



## suprfast (Feb 13, 2012)

My heart goes out to you GMO.  I have a daddy little girl also(11) and would fight tooth and nail.  Hopefully something can be resolved from this in a diplomatic fashion but Id suggest getting anything incriminating out of the house asap, just in case.  

Again, my heart goes out to you brother.  Family is the best thing in the world.  Stay strong and keep your head up.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Fuck yeah, lets put together a thailand hangover style trip for GMO so he can relax a little. The IML CREW TAKES OVER THAILAND!!!!


Not to hijack this thread, but there is one little fella I'd like to make a special visit to in Thailand. Big true.

We need to set up a fucking IML get together. Go shut down a buffet and hit the gym. Hit the bars and get sloppy.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but there is one little fella I'd like to make a special visit to in Thailand. Big true.
> 
> We need to set up a fucking IML get together. Go shut down a buffet and hit the gym. Hit the bars and get sloppy.



so a typical friday night for you.


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2012)

Do not admit to using, not even to her....she may be recording it to use against you.

Get all illegal drugs out of your home now....make sure you do not have any finger prints on any of it, best to burn the shit.


Best way to win a fight is to fight dirty and lie, attack when the enemy least expects it...you can bet that is how she will do it, you better be ready for it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Damnit George. You're a dick. Putting all these awesome foods all over the place while people are trying to cut for the summer. I think it's hilarious. 

Back to the thailand trip. Opium den anyone?


----------



## rage racing (Feb 13, 2012)

I actually spoke to GMO a couple hours ago when I was on my way to the gym. He seems to be doing ok considering. I know he mentioned a couple times how grateful he is for all the support from IM. 

Stay strong brotha, give her time and she will come around.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

No one has the balls to meet up. Mark my words. When I was big into gaming, I drove many hours all over the place to meet different people. I am fucking down for the cause.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

I will touch GMO's penis, if it will make him feel better.

Hell, I'll do it even it doesn't help.

no homo


----------



## suprfast (Feb 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> No one has the balls to meet up. Mark my words. When I was big into gaming, I drove many hours all over the place to meet different people. I am fucking down for the cause.



Oh boy.  You sound like me, just smaller


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 13, 2012)

man..... sorry to hear that.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> No one has the balls to meet up. Mark my words. When I was big into gaming, I drove many hours all over the place to meet different people. I am fucking down for the cause.



There was buttsecks involved with those trips. I don't see much booty banging going on with us.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 13, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> There was buttsecks involved with those trips. I don't see much booty banging going on with us.



Hey!












Wait....what....


----------



## Curt James (Feb 13, 2012)

GMO said:


> It's my kids that I worry about the most.  Especially my 12 year-old, she is daddy's little girl and idolizes me.



Wishing you the best, GMO.


----------



## showtime104 (Feb 13, 2012)

i dont know you but im sorry to hear this like everyones sayin be patient dont panic and let her chill before you have a conversation with her and remember she probally only knows what she hears on tv about gear you know they pump it up she's probally scared shitless thinkin you might be turnin into some monster they make people out to be so just try and focus ive been there but it was over drinkin not the same i no but i did everything wrong and made it worse


----------



## M4A3 (Feb 14, 2012)

GMO said:


> ....found out I was using steroids.  Packed up her shit and took my daughters with her.  I am pissed, but also saddened by these recent events
> 
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!



Wow. I'm really sorry to hear that brother. I hope you have some people to lean on right now.

I hope everything works out for you and your family.

PM me if there is anything I can do.


----------



## M4A3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if the police come in a home and arrest the husband for illegal drugs guess what the wife ALWAYS gets arrested too because right or wrong they assume the wife is in on it even if she knows nothing about it. the cops come in arrest you and strangers take temporary possession of your kids during which time you have no control over what happens to them. what's a mother going to do?



You are wrong. Get back in your lane.


----------



## banker23 (Feb 14, 2012)

GMO said:


> She seems to be handling things VERY civilly. She said that she is not necessarily going to divorce me, she just needs some time apart.


 
That sounds like she's already missing the the GMO tree trunk to me!


----------



## banker23 (Feb 14, 2012)

cg89 said:


> at least you don't have to get her a valentines day gift.


 
I think it would be a good call to send one actually. She probably thinks he is crazy for drugs because she's been indoctrinated to believe so. Everything GMO does to show he cares more about her than anything else will be a step in the right direction. She won't melt after one gift but a steady diet of attention can go along way.

I'll include your family in my prayer intentions tonight GMO.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 14, 2012)

So sorry GMO! I think these replies should show how much support you have. In my prayers Bro. Hoping she was just shocked and had a knee-jerk reaction.

The sad thing there are many of us who could find ourselves in a similar boat if not careful. My wife knows I'm on TRT but not what I'm really doing. I'm one step away from the same thing.


----------



## TerpVTX (Feb 14, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear that GMO.  I hope that, after things cool down, the two of you will be able work it out.


----------



## vannesb (Feb 14, 2012)

GMO said:


> DAMN! Thanks for all the words of encouragement. Things have been shitty between the wife and I for many weeks, so honestly at this point, I could give two shits about her. It's my kids that I worry about the most. Especially my 12 year-old, she is daddy's little girl and idolizes me.


 
Hang in there bro, it will work out the way it is suppose too!


----------



## sar012977 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bro if you dont give a shit about her, then thats one problem solved, but your kids are very important to you obviously and do everything you can bro to fight for them.. Your wife should atleast be decent enought to talk to you about it and not rat you out, but def be careful and chill for a while so you can focus on your future with the children! Family first and then when that gets smoothed over.. get back on the train if you want but always remember your wife knows and if she wants to be a bitch she will rat you out.. so good luck bro and be safe!


----------



## hill450 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear this GMO, sounds like she was looking for any reason to leave and is going to use gear as an excuse. I hope she doesn't fill your children's heads with a bunch of bullshit about you. Tread carefully here man, take care!


----------



## vannesb (Feb 14, 2012)

djlance said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Best saying ever!!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just checking on you GMO, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## MDR (Feb 14, 2012)

GMO said:


> ....found out I was using steroids. Packed up her shit and took my daughters with her. I am pissed, but also saddened by these recent events
> 
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!


 
Very sorry to hear you are going through this.  Hope things get better for you.


----------



## littlekev (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn GMO, I know i dont know you well, but regardless my heart goes out to you bro, especially over something as dumb as some gear. it is sad, but in reading through it sounds like you have alot of support bro, stay strong, hope everything works out well, but im sure it will.


----------



## squigader (Feb 14, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Do not admit to using, not even to her....she may be recording it to use against you.
> 
> Get all illegal drugs out of your home now....make sure you do not have any finger prints on any of it, best to burn the shit.
> 
> ...



THIS. Be ready for dirty tactics, clean your shit up ASAP.
Model citizen time.
This is about your kids, not what she thinks. Best of luck for these tough times.
I'm not a lawyer, but if you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## squigader (Feb 14, 2012)

Trenjunky said:


> Call up all the expensive divorce attorneys in your area and have a consultation with them. Most reputable lawyers do consultations for free. And once you do that she can't use them because you already spoke to them.



Also this. Go to all them and then pick one. Again, clean your stuff up bro.


----------



## squigader (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry to triple-post, but one more thing - consider DELETING your IM forums account! If someone sees or knows your computer history or knows you use bodybuilding forums, there's a ton of shit about you on this forum in terms of cycles.

Court has proof you hang out online with a bunch of gear-heads and juice, and you might as well kiss your kids goodbye.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2012)

banker23 said:


> *I think it would be a good call to send one actually. *She probably thinks he is crazy for drugs because she's been indoctrinated to believe so. Everything GMO does to show he cares more about her than anything else will be a step in the right direction. She won't melt after one gift but a steady diet of attention can go along way.
> 
> I'll include your family in my prayer intentions tonight GMO.



Flowers work.


----------



## boss (Feb 15, 2012)

One thing I have learned from seeing custody battles is who ever files for the divorce and custody first gets the upper hand. Be the driver not the passenger bro. Best of luck to you and I hope things workout in your favor. This stuff isn't easy but be strong.


----------



## Sheer (Feb 15, 2012)

i'm sorry to hear that,best wish to you.


----------



## collins (Feb 15, 2012)

Kill her


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dam Bro, so sorry to hear that, time to get a gym locker. tell her you didnt think she would react this way and you would quit everything right now for her and the kids. You dont want it to end this way, the kids will resent you later for this.


----------

